# Sending Boxes from UK/Ireland



## Londonuck (May 3, 2011)

Has anyone got a good recommendation for sending boxes to Toronto? Ive been having some quite mental quotes. Best so far is 450, worst, 900


----------



## tomfumb (Dec 21, 2009)

Londonuck said:


> Has anyone got a good recommendation for sending boxes to Toronto? Ive been having some quite mental quotes. Best so far is 450, worst, 900


We sent a single 6 cu ft box from Sheffield to Vancouver (air freight) in summer 2010 with Excess Baggage. We had to pay extra for the empty box to be delivered to my parents' house and then to be picked up by a courier (was trying to avoid making my parents do too much). The box's weight was around 30 kg in the end.

In total Excess Baggage charged us somewhere between 200 & 250 sterling for their express (~ 1 week) service. The box actually took 2 weeks as they decided not to send it on its scheduled flight because they didn't have enough information on our Vancouver address and decided to just leave the box in their warehouse and not tell us anything was wrong...

One thing they tell you is that other customs charges 'may' apply in Canada - they do. Our box was delivered to a customs-bonded warehouse and we had to pay extra (~ $150 CAD) to get it released.

The box had 2 laptops, a business suit for interviews and a bunch of other clothes and everything arrived in good condition. One issue was that they refuse to ship any corrosives which includes laptop batteries, so we had to buy new ones in Canada - we might have been able to get away with sending the batteries but didn't want to risk angering Transport Canada.

If at all possible you should seriously consider enduring the pain of carrying and paying for the additional load on a passenger flight (or get a visitor to help) as air freight like this is expensive, a hassle to arrange - especially when you've not in the source country and have to phone customer service in GMT office hours, and you have no real way of knowing where your stuff is at any time.


----------

